# Mashed Potatoes - can you freeze them?



## renos (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi guys i was wondering if i let mash potatoe cool can i freeze it?
 :roll:


----------



## leigh (Jul 17, 2003)

Sure.  

(Actually, I should probably qualify that by saying, "I don't know if you're technically supposed to, but I freeze them and haven't had any problems."  But then I seldom allow technicalities to get in the way of whatever it is I want to do!!)


----------



## esther (Aug 5, 2003)

no! i mean you can if you want, but it will alter the texture. unless you are going to use if for something else, like add to mince or something. generally defrosted potatos, in all forms, is a no no, because after the freezer, its just not the same... haha


----------



## Lor (Feb 6, 2004)

Actually, it's rather supported in many OAMC groups.
I've cooked mashed potatoes, measured them in cupcake tins, & froze as individual servings.

Now I use a vacuum sealer too, but even before that it worked fine.  I throw what I need into the microwave, stir, & sometimes add a little milk.  So far so good.  When I first considered freezing like this, I checked all kinds of university & federal sites for info on vegetable freezing.  All of them said it was ok.  Changes occur if you don't cook the potatoes first.


----------



## Dove (Feb 6, 2004)

I have purchased them in the freezer compartment of the comminsary, just like fresh (frozen) hashbrown potatoes.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Frozen Mashed Potatoes*

Frozen mashed potatoes are best reheated over a double boiler, IMHO. /rayt721


----------

